# Geordie couple moveing to the sun



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Everone
What a great website so glad i found it, Yes well the good lady and myself have had enough of the wet and windy North East.
I must admit i have been reading all the threads about where to live and rent first etc. which was great reading by the way. But as the wife can not get early retirement for at least another 3 years will have to put up with the weather for a while, unless i win the lottery ? So I have started my research all ready and when the time comes to move ? every thing should be ok.
Cheers for now
David & Carol


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Your looking to the right destination for your retirement. Im sure you'll have looked at the site already, but keep in touch and we can look at your requirements as they materialise and mature.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*why wait 3 years*

If your wife cant retire for 3 years then leave her in the UK to earn some money and you go to Cyprus and have a good time. Take some Northern Teabags incase you get lonely. Your good wife can always visit you to do the washing etc and make up meals for the freezer. Think ahead.....I am all heart.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*why wait*

What a good idea ? Every time my washing basket gets full she can come over & do the washing.
Next question? who to get to look after the business

David


----------



## poolmonkey (Jun 1, 2008)

Geordies of the world unite! Is there anybody left on Tyneside?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We'll look forward to seeing you in three years then!


----------

